# ?!? Porsche 935 HO mystery body...?!?



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

I´ve been away from the hobby and this board for quite a while now, but I still don´t get these lil´ cars out of my mind...  So today I came home from a trip to my favorite 2nd hand toy dealer with this junkyard lot:










I have to admit that for 20 EUR it wasn´t such a great bargain, but what caught my interest (besides the old Faller "cigar" racer which I enjoy racing now that a buddy is casting silicones for them) was the white Porsche 935 body I´ve never seen before.

Here´s a pic of the mystery body side by side with a Tyco Porsche 935 for comparison:










Even a look at the underside didn´t give me any idea of what I have bought here!? The body mounts look similar to the ones made for Tyco wide pan chassis (in fact a Tyco chassis will snap on tightly, but the wheelbase is way off):










I just finished looking through all my boxes of even the weirdest HO cars (IDEAL, Marchon, Micro Scalextric, Carrera 160, Matchbox etc.), but I couldn´t find any chassis to fit this body! 

So does anybody out there have a clue what manufacturer this body might be??? 

Thanks in advance for any hints or help in solving this riddle!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*No help from me... Sorry..*

But it does look like a nice selection of bodies!

BTW, good to see you back here..!

Scott


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Welcome back Claus, and its a matchbox slotless car. i have one here and I mounted it on tyco widepan...if you want to get rid of your slimline racer I am up for a huge trade.. lol...


Good to have ya back!

Coach!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sure it isn't Matchbox, Claus? I think Matchbox made that one, maybe a u-turn chassis or something.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Ahh -- Coach figgered it out.

Gotta remember to try to read all the way thru before I post stuff I guess - lol :freak:


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Riddle solved! >*

Thanks a lot, Coach!

You´re absolutely right: My weird Martini Porsche is from a Matchbox slotless car (already was assuming sth. like that because of the large front wheel wells, but never thought of Matchbox!). I just did some google research for "lanechanger" and found this pic:










Coach, if you really feel the need to get any of those Faller slimline cigars, just let me know and I´ll get them for you! They´re sometimes sold for ridiculous (=> low!) prices on the German fleabay (around 10 EUR) - just a little patience needed. They´re cool runners once they get their original "wooden" tires replaced with fresh silicones!

And ´doba: Thank you too! You were also "on the right track"! 

Thanks again all for the warm welcome backs and have a nice rest of the weekend! :wave:

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Claus..... I have a Faller slimeline... where can I get new tires for them? They have a slotted inner grove and I can't find tires for them anywhere. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Claus - tell us more about those tyres.


----------

